# *New Show*The Incredible Dr.Pol



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Just thought I would tell ya'll about a new show that airs on Nat Geo Wild at 10pm eastern time tonight called The Incredible Dr.Pol.Tonights special is GOATS :leap: :clap: He's a vet in Michigan that deals with mostly farm animals.I've learned so much already from his shows! It comes on Saturdays and rerun on Wednesdays.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I have seen the previews for it but have not watched it yet. Well i'm all for shows about goats so I will have to watch it! I love the chanel Nat Geo Wild!!!!!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I love anything I can learn from and he's all about saving farmers money and being practical.He gives you tips and tricks so deffinitly a must to watch


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

My Mom and Dad are watching TV right now, do you know what time it is on? They are watching TV and as always, I am on TGS! :roll:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have seen the previews and can't wait to watch! We had no power and I think last week was his first episode. We won't be missing tonight!!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Lost Prairie-Check your local listing.I'm not sure..I think your 2hrs behind me.
I've recorded 3 episodes so far.So far I've learned how to put a prolapse back in and how to splint a leg effectively on a calf. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh it has been on 3 weeks already. How did I miss that! Nat Geo is the thing we watch most on TV. 
For me it is on in less than a hour @ 10PM I am in NJ


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I just checked and it is on at 8:00. Can't wait!!!!!!! I'm counting down the minutes! Man I am so goat obsessed!!! :shocked: :roll:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

O happy days :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just started :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love it!!!! Have DVR set to record whole series.....hubby and I love it, great show!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am totally hooked on that show now I just watched. My DVR is set now.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Wish I had TV  Anyone want to tape it for me and send me the tapes????? :greengrin:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Sounds like a good show...will definitely be checking it out! Any show that has goats on it I"m all for it...anytime a movie or something has a goat on it my husband just looks at me :scratch:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I love his show! Unfortunatley I missed it tonight since we had company but I'll be catching it later hehehe.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I have watched all the episodes that have come out, and so far I really like the show.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I watched it! :leap: It was great! The Boer goat was really cute!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> I watched it! :leap: It was great! The Boer goat was really cute!


Yeah, also that little goat kid that got kicked by a horse, does anyone know what breed it was?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the show as well...he is a one in a million Vet... :thumb: 

I noticed he gave big price breaks... was really trying hard to help the person as well as the animal ....to try to save a life....and that in itself means alot... he cares about the animals and not the money... like alot of greedy vets out there.... Vets should learn by example which is ..from Dr Pol


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very informative show--I like it also. My vet is a lot like Dr. Pol--out there to help the animals, inform the owners and not too worried about the whole money aspect.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

JackMilliken said:


> Yeah, also that little goat kid that got kicked by a horse, does anyone know what breed it was?


It looked like a Nubian X. It had pretty big ears. It was really cute! 



toth boer goats said:


> I love the show as well...he is a one in a million Vet... :thumb:
> 
> I noticed he gave big price breaks... was really trying hard to help the person as well as the animal ....to try to save a life....and that in itself means alot... he cares about the animals and not the money... like alot of greedy vets out there.... Vets should learn by example which is ..from Dr Pol


Gotta love when vets are like that. One of our vets charges $90.00 to neuter a 5lb kitten. Maybe more people would spay/neuter animals if it were not so $$$. The vets are not doing anybody any favors by doing that. That's why I like Dr. Pol! :shades:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My vet is alot like Dr. Pol. He has given me price breaks and I have only seen him maybe 5 times. I found him 11 months ago when I wanted an ultrasound done. He may not be as talkative as Dr. Pol but he is really nice and helpful.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I wish there were more goats in that episode :wink: Still was pretty good though and I learned about symptoms of coccidi. Can't wait for next week! Since his show is such a big hit they moved the time an hour early :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Did they cancel it?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

New time 8pm on saturdays.No new episodes lately


----------



## Lovinlifeathome (Nov 20, 2007)

This is my new favorite show - I love Dr. Pol!!! I hope there are some new
episodes coming. Maybe we should all go to National Geo Wild and tell 
them how much we like it? Yeah!!!

~Carla
JustRSize Acres
SW Oregon


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I have already :hi5: excited for new episodes but nothing for a few weeks it seems :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't wait ...he is so cool....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Just saw a commercial, next episode is Christmas day at 5pm


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Your telling me I have to wait till Christmas day.....That feels like forever LOL


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Booooo! That stinks  I don't wanna keep waiting!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Nevermind, I just saw the commercial again and noticed that it isn't a new episode just a marathon of the ones we've already seen.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Your kidden? That's like 3 or 4 of them.They call that a marathon?? I want new!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, I saw a little bit of one episode...Hubby turned it when Doc was at the "stinky" end of a cow...oh well, he holds the remote. Then it was on too late...now I have my first DVR...no new episodes. :hair: 

I liked the show...The .....Boys, you know, two guys buy a farm...Beekman! The Beekman Boys...I think...anyway...too much of the "gay" thing...not enough of the "farm" thing, though. Really people! Do you think most folks are going to watch this show to see the gay guys or the guys who are working to make a modern day farm work, and just happen to be gay.They should do several episodes all about the goats...what do they feed them, where are they milked, let's see the milk room, how do they handle it, who makes the cheese, we saw the lady that makes the soap, but we never saw her make soap. But, still, really good show.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

What channel is it on? It sounds quite interesting.


----------

